# Roosters in the nest?



## Henny-Penny (Feb 24, 2013)

My hens are just now laying. Went out on Wednesday and had 4 little eggs in one nest. I haven't been checking every day so I don't know if this was one days lay or several. I have one hen who I have caught in a different nesting box for two days now sitting. Yesterday she got up mid afternoon and I checked but no egg. This morning she was back in the same box when I went out to ck on them. My biggest rooster went into the coop and when I went over he was in her nest box and she had moved to the one next to it. I have no idea if I should be leaving the eggs if I get any or pick them up. Any one have any ideas? My hens are 5-1/2 months old.


----------



## reeac (Jul 30, 2013)

I would just leave them alone as long as they are in the nest box you don't have to worry about hunting for the eggs.


----------

